# Honey meets babies!



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Honey loves the boys  she's being a good big sister xx 



















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh my...I want to come kidnap all 3 of your babies.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha at this particular moment in time, I would let you!! No sleep between feeds, and a little chihuahua who wants to sleep on your feet! Yawn xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh how sweet is that?! Honey is looking cute as always and your babies are beyond adorable! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I can see why Honey would love the boys, they are so precious, a real gift from God. But I had a precious little boy and when he was in high school and college the girls would not leave him alone, one day a girl took him away and he hasn't been the same since. :grin: He is now 41 years old and I can still see that baby face. They grow so fast, enjoy every minute with them.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh how sweet is that?! Honey is looking cute as always and your babies are beyond adorable!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw thankyou  xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> I can see why Honey would love the boys, they are so precious, a real gift from God. But I had a precious little boy and when he was in high school and college the girls would not leave him alone, one day a girl took him away and he hasn't been the same since. :grin: He is now 41 years old and I can still see that baby face. They grow so fast, enjoy every minute with them.


Arghhh no way, these boys are never having girlfriends lol! Time really is flying, they will be 2 weeks already on Wednesday! Thankyou xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, they are simply stunning! Well done Rachel! I love their names too, perfect. Honey seems like doting big sister - just like I knew she would be!!! I'm glad you, Honey, and the babies are doing well.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful boys and pup...what a blessing. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ah so stunning! I'm glad Honey is ever so good around them!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh these are such sweet adorable pictures!!



Rach_Honey said:


> Haha at this particular moment in time, I would let you!! No sleep between feeds, and a little chihuahua who wants to sleep on your feet! Yawn xx


haha Aww I can't blame you. I don't have kids, but I imagine that one baby is already hard work... 2 must be crazy! But double the amount of cuteness and fun too though.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations !!! 
I will be in the same position as you soon as I have 5 months to go untill im due 
The pictures are adorable and she looks to have really adapted well.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, many congrats, i havnt been on here for ages so i didnt know the babies had arrived! 2 boys? How wonderful! What did you call them and when did they come? Xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im a twin. I asked my mum once what it was like to have twins and boy did i open up the floodgates! She went on for about half an hour about the shock, how dreadful she felt, even to the point that we were left in hospifal for a couple of weeks while she went home (this was the 60's). I was quite traumatised by the end and wished i hadnt asked! I hope you have lots of help and try and rest as much as you can. Xxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rach_Honey said:


> Haha at this particular moment in time, I would let you!! No sleep between feeds, and a little chihuahua who wants to sleep on your feet! Yawn xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:lol: :lol: !

they are too cute and such a good girl Honey! :daisy:


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Aww lovely photos


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

All your babies are so precious your twins look so sweet. God bless you and your family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohhhhh how sweet  she looks very proud <3


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

The boys are adorable....love the white/green onesies...Honey is the perfect big sis..lovely pics.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That is just too much cuteness in one post! I love the 'climb the stairs' baby grow.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So gorgeous, especially the first pic. The boys look so tiny next to Honey!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats Rachel!! What beautiful babies!! All three of them!! Love seeing the pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe that is too sweet! She is guarding her puppies I mean your twins! LOL That is awesome!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hands down the cutest photos ever! Honey looks very proud of her new family members. I hope all is going well new momma!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Rachel, they're gorgeous!! Honey looks like the perfect little helper!  That first pic is priceless with them facing each other. Ah, like Evelyn said they do grow up fast! I have 22 yr old twin boys. They are both married and one has a baby. Let me tell you though, Momma's boys will always be Momma's boys--at least that's been my experience.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Honey will be their protector.I only had the 1 baby but you feel you're the only one up at 2am-4am and it's never going to end,but every day will get better with the feeding,then a wonderful thing happens,you wake up look at the clock and you've had a full nights sleep.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Lovely photos Rachel, the boys look as if they are thriving and Honey seems quite happy. Amazed at the photo of you out for a walk, when mine were little I wasn't organised enough to get anywhere and I only had singletons. X


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations! I would call that the perfect family!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

sammyp said:


> Congratulations !!!
> I will be in the same position as you soon as I have 5 months to go untill im due
> The pictures are adorable and she looks to have really adapted well.


Good luck with your pregnancy and baby! It's an experience for sure  I was worried about Honey and babes, but she's really doing ever so well with them. A bit excitable but responds to commands still! Very worthwhile getting pup used to babies beforehand xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Aww, many congrats, i havnt been on here for ages so i didnt know the babies had arrived! 2 boys? How wonderful! What did you call them and when did they come? Xxx
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks hon  

Yep 2 little stinky boys! Finley and Jacob arrived on the 23rd oct - all natural ouch! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Everyone - thanks so much for the lovely comments  makes good reading at 3am!!  
We are all doing well and enjoying life as a new little family - cuddles galore! Xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Rach_Honey said:


> Good luck with your pregnancy and baby! It's an experience for sure  I was worried about Honey and babes, but she's really doing ever so well with them. A bit excitable but responds to commands still! Very worthwhile getting pup used to babies beforehand xx
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you  and yea Im feeling abit worried to by from the looks of your pics and what you say ninja will be fine. She plays with my sisters kids but has yet to see a baby lol. Good luck and can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

How adorable! What a good girl


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rach, I haven't been on in a while! Your babies are perfect! How wonderful! Honey seems very comfortable with them! That is so great! I am so happy for you!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Awww twins!!! They are sooo cute! Honey will definitely grow a strong bond with them. Pixie LOVES my babies


----------

